# STOLLOWEEN Studio



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

After 20 years my wife finally kicked me out of the house...well not me exactly, but my obsessive prop building habit. By chance we stumbled on a great space with very reasonable rent and decided to turn it into a one of a kind papier mache studio. Last month we signed the lease and had most everything moved in during the first week and have spend the last couple weeks developing our summer workshop schedule. The space is very cool featuring a large well lit work space, comprehensive reference library (old school Google), gallery of finished projects and ample storage/clean up area and rest room. The classroom aspect of the studio should pay the rent and keep the lights on, the rest of the time I can use to work on my own projects. The decision was a leap of faith..but life is too short to not to chase your dreams. Setting up the studio was very instinctive...it's the ultimate geek space for those that love Halloween, Horror, Sci-Fi and Fantasy...reaction from the general public has been fantastic...this crazy idea may just work.

Not trying to sell or promote anything...this is just a story about taking your hobby to another level. Keep building and dreaming!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yay for you, making a dream happen! Looks great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's like a papier mache museum!:jol:

Congratulations on getting such a beautiful work space and for taking that leap of faith!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

The odd thing is that next door is a fine art gallery, specializing in oil painting. I've known the owner of the studio for several years (we both created trolls for our city's summer sculpture series) but when you enter the building it's like ying and yang.....go right and you get inspirational paintings and art...go left and you get my stuff. Pretty sure we are a one of kind combo....one door...two different worlds.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Congrats, Stoll! Lookin' awesome & good luck with the new local!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I happen to know that your art inspires many many people. It fills the dreams and nightmares of countless children and adults alike! Good for you. I hope it's everything you hope for.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

How cool! Best of luck to you.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Congratulations on getting a place of your own to not only to work on but to display your work as well. Great idea on starting classes to help with supplimenting your rent and keeping the lights on. The two stone pillars with the creatures on top against the back wall are incredible! I have to ask...what do you call them? They really are fantastic! 

Any of your designs would work well with anyone's Halloween displays, from yard haunts to decor for the interior of any home that celebrates the holiday. Keep up the really great work, and good luck with your new endeavor!


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

That is a great and gorgeous space! I am soooo envious! But then the work you do is great and gorgeous and I'm envious of that too! Congratulations! All the best to you!


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Congrats! I've been using your method for a couple years now, so thank you!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW that is so fantastic. Congratulations. How awesome to be able to follow your passion. And why WOULDN'T the general public be awed by what you do. Well done Scott!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

YAY! Good for you! With your skills, I assumed you had something like this already. 

I've never done the papier mache thang (I am a foam freak ), but your work still inspires me. So creative...

scratching head... why do people always sweep/ vacuum the floor before they take a pic.... There are too many clean floors on this forum


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats on taking steps towards your dream! You are so talented in the field of Paper Mache and the people in your area are very lucky to be able to learn from you. Good luck to you!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Congratulations Scott! That is so wonderful to hear, and I know you are going to have a great and endless line of students at your studio. You found a beautiful space to create and teach in, and it sounds like the perfect place for your particular brand of genius. Yay!


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I love that you're giving classes! the studio is gorgeous.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Scott, you continue to be a growing inspiration to many. Not only your work itself but your love and dedication to it, your willingness to share your art and teach those skills to others. And now this, pursuing it all to this stage and finding a way for all of the above to help make this possible.

I hope to make such a leap one of these days. Thank you for continuing to share with us and show us that its not just a pipe dream but it can be done.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great looking workspace you have there. Your work looks at home on the walls.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow! Wish I lived close enough to see it in person.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I couldn't be happier for you Scott!
Your dream is truly inspirational to us all. To be honest, I thought you already had a studio. 

Roxy already said what I was thinking....It does look like a museum. Real nice space with so many interesting pieces of art. I wish I lived closer to check it out.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Scott it's great you have a chance to do this, I hope your new studio is very successful. Now show us a picture of what it really looks like when it's in use


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Congrats to you, Scott for making a dream come to fruition. It looks wonderful!


----------



## GCWyatt (Aug 30, 2012)

me=envious


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Congrats Scott! The space looks wonderful and I wish you nothing but the best as you take this next step into making your hobby your profession! Maybe I'll make the drive "up north" and enjoy a class sometime if time allows!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Congratulations on the new place! Looks great!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thats great! I would just be happy to have an empty garage to work in haha


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Congratulations! Awesome studio!


----------



## jmarkc (May 31, 2011)

Congratulations! I echo the sentiments of many: you're work is very inspirational to us all. I'm glad to see you now have a brick & mortar venue to share your talents with more people! Just don't forget about us here!!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Congratulations and like all before me your work is something to look at and I wish that one day I will be able to see it all in person.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

About time for a roadtrip to Michigan....


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Congrats on your new space! I've been eyeing a corner of our garage for the same purpose. Getting tired of putting down drop cloths in the house every time I want to mache.

I need to thank you too as you were my inspiration into this weirdly satisfying yet obsessive hobby.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

congrats, you are the one who inspired me to start doing paper mache'. Thank you for that. Ill be looking forward to your workshop schedule and see what I can make happen.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Congratulations Scott. What an awesome good deal for you, the family, and the general public.


----------



## jeffrey311 (May 8, 2013)

Awesome Scott, looks killer. Someday Im going to make the trek and sign up for a class with the Master.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow...that's great... so envious of your outstanding space and your classroom...!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is a great studio. I imagine the atmosphere will help you be even more creative.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

I LOve all your works!


----------



## severedminds (Jun 7, 2013)

I watched the video about your studio from your website a few weeks ago, what a great place to cut loose! I wish I were closer to Michigan to take a class from you, if you ever get some kind of online video classroom going, I'd sign up for it, I've been using your recipes and techniques for about a year and a 1/2 now and am totally hooked. Congrats!


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

Well, I have watched all you do with great admiration. So tonight I am taking the plunge and attempting my first mecha project.

I have wanted to build a pair of giant nutcrackers for my Christmas project. But I could never find a way of making the heads that I liked. so I am going to try to make a giant, Mickey Mouse head.


----------



## SHIVERS HAUNTED HOUSE (Aug 9, 2014)

Looks great! I too have been kick out of our old place and force to look for a new place. tho we haven't found it yet so our haunt will not be this year. But Not Given Up.. We have gotten to the point where we have gotten to big now to continue be a home yard haunt but we are looking for building large enough that we can mange and grow.But anyway best of luck looks great..


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

That is fantastic. You are very talented. Do you do How to videos? New to this and wanting to learn as much as I can about everything.


----------

